# cleaning the roof/hood with onr



## hag (Apr 8, 2010)

hi what is the best way to clean the roof/hood when using onr. I am using a b&q grout sponge in 5lts/30mls of onr in the bucket.

I usually run the sponge across the entire length of the roof starting from the front then turn the sponge over and run it back across the same area before rinsing in the onr solution. I there is any sign of dirty water i repeat until the water on the panenel is clear and then pat dry with mf drying towel.

Any variations on this approach


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

sounds about right. i personally pre spray then only do 2 passes then dry, but it is each to their own.


----------

